# 14 and 11 both delayed at SAC last night - any explanation(s)?



## guest (Mar 7, 2016)

Any news of this?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 7, 2016)

Probably weather. That part of CA is getting hammered.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 7, 2016)

Probably all the rain and flooding. They got really hammered just north of Sacramento and it's still raining now.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 7, 2016)

At Sacramento some of it was due to a stalled San Joaquin train out of Sacramento behind a broken down freight.


----------

